# Copying USB to new  partition on disk



## balanga (Oct 10, 2017)

Is there any way to copy a bootable USB stick to a new partition and boot from it via GRUB?

I have many bootable USB sticks containing various utilities and would like to consolidate them on a single disk.


----------

